# Help needed with motor size/type



## tangelo (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey guys, I have a 1977 Valco aluminum boat, 15'. All I have right now is a "30 pound thrust Prowler trolling motor" that came with it, but pretty sure that's not going to get it around the lake? I will be fishing Lake Arrowhead, in Souther California, a private lake which I have rights to fish.

Anyway, I want to buy a used outboard motor, but not sure what would be best? Would a used 15hp motor be ok? Maybe something even smaller if possible, I'm on a budget. Let me know what you think. Speed is not a necessity, I just need to get around the lake at a decent clip. Thanks guys!


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jun 4, 2018)

A 15 should do fine if you’re not too heavy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tangelo (Jun 4, 2018)

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> A 15 should do fine if you’re not too heavy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What is an affordable 15hp that you would recommend?


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jun 4, 2018)

I’m a Johnson/Evinrude guy so I would keep an eye out for an 80’s-90’s 2 stroke. If you want a 4 stroke it’s hard to go wrong with a tohatsu/merc. Lots of good choices out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappy (Jun 5, 2018)

Valcos are light, strong and fast. Very good find on your part. 
A 15hp will do very nicely on that hull. 
See if there are any regulations on that lake (California - ugh!) and pick an engine that you can get serviced locally if the need arises.


----------



## tangelo (Jun 5, 2018)

You guys are awesome, thanks so much!

Going to look for a 2 stroke 15hp, Johnson/Evinrude.


----------



## tangelo (Jun 5, 2018)

Is this too small?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Evinrude-3-hp-Lightwin-outboard-boat-motor-serviced-ready-to-run-2-stroke/323286772296?hash=item4b4564aa48:g:JeYAAOSwrptbE-qq

I dont need speed, just need to get around lake. What's the minimum HP I can consider?


----------



## nccatfisher (Jun 5, 2018)

tangelo said:


> Is this too small?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Evinrude-3-hp-Lightwin-outboard-boat-motor-serviced-ready-to-run-2-stroke/323286772296?hash=item4b4564aa48:g:JeYAAOSwrptbE-qq
> 
> I dont need speed, just need to get around lake. What's the minimum HP I can consider?


A couple oars will work if you are just wanting to get around. That motor would be about the gasoline equivalent of the trolling motor you had.


----------



## tangelo (Jun 5, 2018)

nccatfisher said:


> tangelo said:
> 
> 
> > Is this too small?
> ...



OK, I'll stick with 10hp or higher then. Disability, so no oars. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Bridge4 (Jun 5, 2018)

My cousin put a 10hp tohatsu on 14 foot v-hull (not sure width) last year and he has had a lot of success with it. Starts right up, and he hasn't even done much maintenance with it, and to be honest I'm skeptical he broke it in correctly. He told me at the end of last summer he had 5 guys and a cooler of beer in the boat, it was over the weight load to the point where a neighbor thought they were going to sink the boat. He said he wasn't able to go plane the boat or anything, but he was moving.

So if you are going to boat responsibly, I think a 10hp would do the trick.


----------



## Zum (Jun 5, 2018)

I disagree...you definitely won't plane but you will move alone fine, faster then any electric trolling motor. I had the exact motor, trolls alone nicely....approx.5/6mph.
I do agree though that a 9.9hp would be great though.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jun 5, 2018)

If you don’t want to plane, a 3 or 4 will do fine. I had a 3 on a 14’ for small lakes andnit would go at a brisk walking pace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tangelo (Jun 7, 2018)

You guys gave me a lot to think about. Some conflicting thoughts though. I thought a 10hp was the minimum needed, but now I'm hearing 3 or 4 will do? It's not a huge lake, pretty mellow most of the time, but there will be 2-3 people in the boat. I think I'll try to find a 10hp used for now. If you know a good online used outboard source to shop for one, let me know.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## tangelo (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks again guys, great help. Still searching for a 10hp motor. For some reason it's real hard to find. if you know of a good online source for used motors, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Crazyboat (Jun 16, 2018)

In order to plane her out I'd go with a minimum of 9.9, an 8 might make it on a light load but I'd hate to buy one and find out it doesn't. a 15 is the minimum I'd feel comfortable with.


----------

